# Boer goat with weak front legs



## LI Boer (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am new to the site and I need some advice.

This morning our 3 month old baby boer started walking a little funny. His front 2 legs seem weak and he has a little trouble walking and jumping. He is eating and drinking normally and doesn't seem to be in any pain. His diet includes free choice second cut hay and gets a handful of grain everyday.. any idea what could be wrong with him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is his temp?


----------



## GloryJaz (Aug 18, 2016)

I'd give him a selenium injection. Any time I have a kid display this action,they're usually a bit selenium deficient. An injection, almost immediately, turns this around! 
I'd also check their temp just to be certain you're not dealing with anything else. 
Any questions,please ask! 
God bless!
Glory xo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp first.
Selenium is a good idea. Bo-se is a good one if you can get it, give proper dosage or less. Do not overdose.


----------



## LI Boer (Jul 22, 2017)

So this morning we went to turn him out in the back yard and when we took him out of the crate he was walking much better (he still sleeps in our house with our 2 three week old bottle baby pygmy goats. Yes our goats are spoiled)

At first I was thinking it was a selenium problem like you mentioned. We will keep a close eye on him and it anything changes we will have the vet come and inject him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is doing OK.


----------



## GloryJaz (Aug 18, 2016)

That's wonderful! Sometimes my kids are wobbly a few days after birth. But they soon learn how to use those things! 
I always keep Selenium on hand just for this very reason. I also do all of my own injections though. 
You should have your Vet teach you. It's a very good skill to posses and not at all hard. Always consult your Vet first if you're uncertain and if they advise this,you'd be able to give your kids relief right away.
So glad he's better! Nothing wrong with spoiled!! 
God bless,
Glory xo


----------



## LI Boer (Jul 22, 2017)

My girlfriend actually knows how to do injections. She does all the vaccinations for our animals. 
I will try and see if we can get some bo-se from our vet to give him. In the mean time, we do have mana goat minerals which does have selenium. Would giving him the minerals be effective? The package says to feed 1/4 to 1/2 ounce per day


----------



## GloryJaz (Aug 18, 2016)

That's awesome! Seriously though hon,have her teach you. If you are ok with learning.
Yes that wouldn't hurt until you can get him the selenium. I'd still have your friend give him an injection of selenium. I also keep mineral blocks out in each of my barns at all times.
Glad he's doing well hon!
God bless,
Glory xo


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The mineral won't have enough to be effective.


----------



## GloryJaz (Aug 18, 2016)

That's why I said it won't hurt UNTIL you can get him the selenium injection. I'm not saying to depend solely on the mineral block alone. I always give my kids the selenium injection when they display this behavior and have a normal temp. But I do keep mineral blocks in my barns for extra goodies! 
God bless,
Glory xo


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would still do a little check up...temp, check lower inner lids for color, a fecal for worms and coccidia..many things can cause weakness and you want to rule them all out..if it turns out to be nothing..even better..: )


----------



## GloryJaz (Aug 18, 2016)

Certain color in eyelids can also be an indication of worms.

This is good advice! Have you taken his temp yet as we have advised? 
Hope all is well!
God bless,
Glory xo


----------



## LI Boer (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. I will try to take his temperature this afternoon. Next week we plan on doing blood work on a few goats in our heard including him to see if they need anything. We will most likely have a fecal done at the same time. 
We live in the northeast and our hay comes from Pennsylvania so it does have low selenium


----------



## GloryJaz (Aug 18, 2016)

Youre most welcome darling! 
Do you know the normal temp for a goat? For my herd,norm is 102-103 F. (Some say 101-103 F and 101.5-103.5 F.) You should know what's normal for your goats. Also, if they've been out running around in the sun,add 1 degree higher to account for that. 
It's really great that you are caring for your herd in such a wonderful way! I commend you! 
Perhaps you'll find your entire herd is selenium deficient. If so, your Vet can advise you on regular injections.
So glad to hear everyone is doing wonderful.
God bless,
Glory xo


----------

